

FTC Urged To Crack Down On Social Sites by Senator - jamesbressi
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20003415-36.html

======
pedalpete
I agree with the intent, but I can't see how this would be run through the
FTC. Sounds like a nightmare to me. Can you imagine the FTC as web usability
mentor/monitor?

I suppose it is lucky for the Senator that Facebook is a US company.

~~~
njl
In the startup world, we always talk about the difference between ideas and
execution. I can like the idea, but I shudder at the execution.

This won't end well.

